# Heike Makatsch



## Michel-Ismael (28 Nov. 2011)

Hallo !
Hat niemand die süße Heike Makatsch bei ihrem "3 nach 9"-Auftritt am Freitag gecappt ? Wert war es allemal, sie sah super aus ! :thumbup:
Danke vorab.


----------

